# Unable To Log On To Fruitcakes



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Any Fruitcakes out there? Tuggers, Kaytutt? I have been trying to log on to Fruitcakes.

It appears that Proboards have introduced one of those 'Prove you are human ' Captcha question boxes, in addition to requesting your normal sign-in details. Every time I submit my login details, up comes the Captcha. I answer the question and submit the Captcha. Up comes the message above my sign-in, 'We're sorry. The password you entered is not correct. Please try again.'

I re-submit, up comes the captcha, and so on, ad infinitum.

The Captcha firm is 'SOLVEmedia'.

Any ideas? Am I alone in this? Can you contact Proboards please?

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Roger

I have not been logged out all day, but I did note that an hour or so ago nobody had posted for 7 hours which was unusual.

I then posted in 'Off Topic' to that effect.

When I went into the home page to check my post, which did show, I noticed another post at about the same time in Chit Chat. 

Maybe that poster had also been logged in all day and the problem is with members who were logged out like you.

I have Barry's e-mail if you want me to alert him to the problem, but it is probably Leffe time now:wink2:

Geoff

EDIT: Roger, I am on the case. Some FC members are posting but I have asked them whether,like me, they have stayed logged-in. Awaiting answers. Will report findings.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Geoff. Don't really want to bother Bazza on his hols, and he can't do much from over the pond. Hope the Deputy Admins can assist. Might be something to do with ad-blockers on my account.

Roger


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks again, Geoff.

I have PM'd you with my e-mail address, if it makes things easier.

Roger


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I have not visited for a while, so was logged out.

I just logged in successfully with usual name and password.

Hope this helps solve the issue.

Davy


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Davy - Thanks for that. Did the site ask you to fill in one of those stupid Captcha - prove you are human' boxes?

Roger


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Roger,

No just my username and password, though I did get the password wrong on the first attempt, my fault!! 

Now that the dark nights are here I dare say I shall log on more frequently.

Good luck with the log on.

Davy


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Iv just logged in aswell,and only got asked for my usual username and password.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

My login is normally managed by 'LastPass'. The problem might be with them. I can view Fruitcakes as an outsider, that's all.

Thanks everybody

Roger


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Was logged on earlier today with no problems prof.

Bet Tuggy has hit a button to lock you out, he is in charge you know, eejits are running the asylum. :grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Was logged on earlier today with no problems prof.
> 
> Bet Tuggy has hit a button to lock you out, he is in charge you know, eejits are running the asylum. :grin2:


One of them set it up - on a good Leffe night!

But thanks goodness, where else can we talk like this?>


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been logged in all day, no problems.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

prof20 said:


> Any Fruitcakes out there? Tuggers, Kaytutt? I have been trying to log on to Fruitcakes.
> 
> It appears that Proboards have introduced one of those *'Prove you are human ' *Captcha question boxes


That'll be your problem Roger :grin2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

dghr272 said:


> Was logged on earlier today with no problems prof.
> 
> Bet Tuggy has hit a button to lock you out, he is in charge you know, eejits are running the asylum. :grin2:


oi !! less of the eejits :surprise:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody. Now back on. Don't know whether it was Proboards or LastPass where the problem lay, so deleted auto login from LastPass and told Proboards I had forgotten my password, then chose a new one.

Still getting the damn captcha though, and beggar me if there isn't another one below this reply asking for Human Verification!

Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As said. If its asking to prove the members are human that's most of us buggered then. 

Ill look into it when I get online properly.

Currently on mobile sat by the Dordogne.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Maybe they are taking precautions in anticipation of Halloween.:wink2:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

barryd said:


> As said. If its asking to prove the members are human that's most of us buggered then.
> 
> Ill look into it when I get online properly.
> 
> *Currently on mobile sat by the Dordogne*.


Careful you don't crush it....:smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Very difficult to crush anything with a pudding.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Very difficult to crush anything with a pudding.


It could disappear for ever if it slipped into a crevice. :surprise:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Could be worse it could slip into a crevASSe.

Apologies to Barrie, I could not resist the play on words and anatomy.


Davy


----------

